# Disc Brakes



## RAMAIR70 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

You will feel the difference👍. I had drums on all four, now 4 wheel disc.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

lookin good ! 
great upgrade ... 
dont forget to file out the bracket so you get the brake line clip in correctly
disc n drum hose brackets have different shaped holes ...

S T


----------



## RAMAIR70 (Apr 29, 2021)

RMTZ67 said:


> You will feel the difference👍. I had drums on all four, now 4 wheel disc.





BLK69JUDGE said:


> lookin good !
> great upgrade ...
> dont forget to file out the bracket so you get the brake line clip in correctly
> disc n drum hose brackets have different shaped holes ...
> ...





BLK69JUDGE said:


> lookin good !
> great upgrade ...
> dont forget to file out the bracket so you get the brake line clip in correctly
> disc n drum hose brackets have different shaped holes ...
> ...


I’m replacing brake lines metal and rubber / master cylinder so haven’t messed with that yet but thanks for the tip!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I was wonderin' about the hose ... it looked old and hangin at a wierd angle at the caliper...

keep us updated ... 

looks like your putting steering parts in also ? 

keep those old parts ... alot of the grease boots on the new parts are splitting and falling apart
guys often need the drum brake hubs if you had the slide on drums also ...

some center links aftermarket get really close to the oil pan also ... if yours is still snug
keep it too ...


----------



## RAMAIR70 (Apr 29, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I was wonderin' about the hose ... it looked old and hangin at a wierd angle at the caliper...
> 
> keep us updated ...
> 
> ...


Okay thanks for the tips this weekend I plan on getting the front end all back together so I’ll know more then!


----------



## 1969 tempest custom s (Sep 9, 2020)

I am doing the same thing right now on a custom s.

All Moog parts. so there is no problem with rotten rubber falling apart in the box. 

Not going with power brakes.


----------



## RAMAIR70 (Apr 29, 2021)

1969 tempest custom s said:


> I am doing the same thing right now on a custom s.
> 
> All Moog parts. so there is no problem with rotten rubber falling apart in the box.
> 
> Not going with power brakes.


Yes everything moog on mine as well ball joints o arm bushings and steering components


----------

